# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Bán xác mẳm khô-0909922617

## Huyentran98798

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các mặt hàng xác mắm khô và tươi với chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*  Đạm ..........10 % min
  Ẩm.............17% max
  Tro............25%*

*  Các sạn......1% max*

*Xuất xứ Việt Nam*

*Chúng tôi giao hàng tận nơi với số lượng tối thiểu là 10 đến 15 tấn.*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0909 922 617 gặp Hằng hoặc email [replacer_a]*

----------

